
Show HN: Gifcurry – Your open source video to GIF maker built with Haskell - lettier
https://lettier.github.io/gifcurry/
======
kinduff
This is really nice. Removes some of the overhead. I was able to install using
yaourt in Arch.

Here's my output, first time using it
[https://i.imgur.com/rRiHZXv.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/rRiHZXv.gifv) (original
video size: mp4 1.1mb, output gif 6.3mb)

And here's some feedback:

\- I'm unable to resize the window at all.

\- A preview of the text would be really nice.

\- Loved the menu, thought I would be confusing but I notice it wasn't.

\- Thought the upload buttons were direct uploads but it's more of a shortcut
to the upload pages.

~~~
lettier
Hello.

Gifcurry controls the window size to maintain an accurate preview of the video
(no added bars, wrong aspect ratio, etc.). This becomes important when
cropping. If desired, I can add a preview size setting.

A preview of the text would be nice. This will be a future feature.

The upload buttons are shortcuts. This avoids having to maintain and
distribute/reveal API keys. It also avoids having to keep the integration
accounts in good standing.

The quality setting can reduce the final file size. Still, using your
benchmark, I tweaked the optimization and pushed an update to the AUR.

At 100% quality: [https://imgur.com/a/YRQot](https://imgur.com/a/YRQot) [0]
(2.8 MB).

The top end quality (100%) is not as nice but with a 55% reduction in file
size, the appearance is still very acceptable.

You can also save the final GIF as a video.

As a video at 100% quality:
[https://imgur.com/a/8nRxc](https://imgur.com/a/8nRxc) [0] (166 kB).

Thank you for taking the time to review Gifcurry.

[0] _(c) copyright 2008, Blender Foundation / www.bigbuckbunny.org_

------
stuaxo
Does this optimise the gifs using gifscle?

~~~
lettier
Hello.

Gifcurry does not optimize using Gifsicle. It employs the optimizations
afforded by ImageMagick. In most cases the Gifsicle file size reduction is
only minimal (even with the "-O3" flag).

Still, if desired, I could add this extra step.

Thank you for commenting.

~~~
helb
If you decide to implement optimizations beyond imagemagick's ones, you might
want to consider other tools than Gifsicle:

\- lossygif for small size, based on gifsicle,
[https://kornel.ski/lossygif](https://kornel.ski/lossygif)

\- Gifski for high quality, based on pngquant,
([https://gif.ski/](https://gif.ski/))

Both are made by Kornel Lesiński. Lossygif is actually result of a pull
request being ignored by gifsicle maintainer(s) for years – more details in a
recent HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16573627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16573627).

